# Snowflake or similar refinish?



## ablose1961 (Jan 30, 2007)

I saw a thread on repainting snowflakes elsewhere. 
Wondering if anyone has similar info or maybe a site elsewhere on more of a resto approach?
I'm looking to refinish the snowflakes to OE factory look. Clearcoat is deteriorated, just wondering what I need to do to keep the polished part looking good. 
Thanks


----------



## VWGolfDriv3r (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Snowflake or similar refinish? (ablose1961)*

If you're looking to polish them, check in the Wheel and Tire forum, there's a topic in there right now about how to polish. Wax and occasional polish with metal polish for upkeep of polished metal.
If you're looking to get them refinished, look up a wheel refinisher in your area. Basically send them off to get media-blasted to remove the original finish and clear then get them resprayed.
Are you looking for something different?


----------



## racerxsf (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: Snowflake or similar refinish? (VWGolfDriv3r)*

Hey be careful if you end up sand blasting them...i had just the faces of mine done here in the bay area, and they came back pretty well pitted since the aluminum is soft. they looked like 120 grit sandpaper. perhaps media blasting or dipping them would be better i tried to start to polishing them, but way too much time spent there. plus, i started to like the unique look. instead, i just painted them with a single can of dura-coat silver with a pint of por15 semi-gloss clear coat, and they turned out quite well for a total expense of $80 (sandblast $40, por15 $30, dura-coat $8, sandpaper and brush $2). it took an honest 4 hours with 2 hours prepping curb rash and taping, 30min to rattle can, and 1.5hrs to paint 2 coats of por15 clear; and then i let them dry for a week before mounting tires. i'll get pictures up if i can later. but the media blast powder coat option for around $60/wheel seem good if you have the cash...though you could maybe find a good used set for this kind of money, $240. good luck, and shout me an email if you have questions:
-david
[email protected]


----------



## curtsvwcars (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Snowflake or similar refinish? (ablose1961)*

I re-finished a set of '84 GTI snowfllakes recently. The black painted parts of the wheel were in good shape, so I brushed on paint stripper to remove the clearcoat from the brushed aluminum areas. I then used various grits of sandpaper, coarse to fine (120, 180, 220, 320, 400, 600, 800, 1000, 1200, and 1500) to remove the stained and discolored marks on the brushed faces. The theory is that after the coarse grits remove the imperfections from the aluminum, each finer grit takes the scratch marks out from the previous grit. After the 1500 grit, I used metal polish and a buffing wheel on a drill. The wheels were wiped down with laquer thinner, and then I clearcoated the entire wheel. They look like new, but I don't want to do another set anytime soon.


----------



## ablose1961 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Snowflake or similar refinish? (curtsvwcars)*

Thanks
That's really the approach I'm looking for.
I'd like to keep the same general look but just refinish them. 
How has the clear coat held up? I've been looking at the Wurth spray cans 
specifically (supposedly) formulated for wheels. What products did you use?


----------



## curtsvwcars (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Snowflake or similar refinish? (ablose1961)*

I finished the wheels last winter. They have been on the car, which is my daily driver, since April. I used Rustoleum clearcoat, and so far it has held up well. I have used Rustoleum on other wheels in the past, and have had good luck with it.


----------



## spasticone (May 31, 2004)

The clearcoat made for wheels is pretty good stuff. It is more durable in my experience.


----------

